# Windows 10 is so slow and start up takes forever



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

As above it takes forever to start up and downloads take a long time after downloading 10. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A4-5300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3479 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7480D, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 460277 MB, Free - 344742 MB; D: Total - 14699 MB, Free - 1765 MB; Z: Total - 356 MB, Free - 317 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, 2AE0
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Thanks for your help
oh I need simple terms used please


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD A4-5300 APU
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 3479 Mb
> ...


You appear to have a HP/Compaq brand desktop computer. 
What is its model name and complete model number?
What is the exact product number on it?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi thanks

HP Pavilion P6 series
p6-2310ea
C3T79EA#ABU

thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this the same PC ?
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...-takes-ages-at-start-up.1149845/#post-9094987


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> is this the same PC ?
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...-takes-ages-at-start-up.1149845/#post-9094987


Wayne:
Post #3 in that June 2015 thread has the same specs as post #1 in this thread (except for a different Windows operating system), so we can pretty much assume it's the SAME computer.


> HP Pavilion P6 series
> p6-2310ea
> C3T79EA#ABU


brndthm:
You have a *HP Pavilion p6-2310ea Desktop PC* which was introduced in September 2012 in the U.K. and came with Windows 8 64-bit.
It supports up to 32 GB of RAM, so you should consider adding another 4 GB to the 4 GB currently in it so it'll run with 8 GB.
Adding more RAM is one of the best ways to improve speed and performance in a computer.

We don't know how you use your computer and what's installed and running in it, so there could be several reasons why it's running slow and has a long startup time.
It would be difficult and time-consuming to help you from here, so you should consider having a computer-knowledgeable family member or friend help you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

etaf said:


> is this the same PC ?
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...-takes-ages-at-start-up.1149845/#post-9094987


No it's not the same one


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From your June 2015 thread:


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
> Processor: *AMD A4-5300 APU* with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


From this thread:


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> Processor: *AMD A4-5300 APU* with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


It looks like the same computer to me, but that's immaterial whether it is or not.
There could be several reasons why you're having those issues.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How long is a long time?


----------



## brndthm (Sep 3, 2004)

flavallee said:


> From your June 2015 thread:
> 
> From this thread:
> 
> ...


ok thanks for your help


----------

